# Confused, my pigeon keeps pushing her egge out???



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

okay, a pair of my pigeons keeps on rolling or pushing their egg out of the nest. Does anyone know what might be causing them to do this? This is the second time they have eggs but they also did the same thing the first time. the cage they are in are 3ft long, 3ft high, and 3ft wide. As for nesting I made it into wood boxing with a round opening. I dont have any problem with anyother pair except this other pair that abanded their egg. Well, are they doing this because they dont like the nest?

If all input are highly appreciated, I really want to find out WHY???? 


Warm Regards,
linda


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

Ah, I see... 
I've had doves that did the same thing. I was clueless about why that was until i found out that it was because they didn't like the nest. But that obviously isn't what's going on in your case. When you say, they push it away, what do you mean? Did she stay in the nest or did she push the egg out? By the way what dod you do when she does this? Do you put it back under her. If you do, that's probably not a good idea. Just let her have her own way. When my dove abandoned her egg she left the nest. I have a few idea's why your pigeons may be doing the same. Is the egg a dud? How long have they been sitting on it? (If they have at all) Maybe the chick inside died. Another reason might be that they aren't very good at nesting. She might of been intending to roll it under her and it slipped and rolled away. How many eggs was she sitting on? 

In most cases, this happens when the birds don't like the nest. Have you tried changing the nestbox with another? It may not work, but it's worth a try. Otherwise, this pair might not be the best to breed. Is the hen young? I have a young hen who is a horrible sitter. She means well but her idea of nesting is when the egg is beside her. I almost thought she was pushing it out, but I soon found out she wasn't. Maybe this is the case with your pair?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Linda, 



They may need for some textures and soft padding for the Eggs to stay in the middle area in a 'dimple'...

Usually, when allowed to make Nests of their choosing,and of materials theyelected, they will make a Nest which has a lower middle area and lots of surrounding texture and room for as the Babys will grow...sometimes they misjudge this, but generally that is their way...


A small Towell folded in half, and with light padding under around the outside perimiter, it so it makes a low area in the middle, would likely help them keep the Eggs together and easy to sit on.



Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lindamass15 said:


> okay, a pair of my pigeons keeps on rolling or pushing their egg out of the nest. Does anyone know what might be causing them to do this? This is the second time they have eggs but they also did the same thing the first time. the cage they are in are 3ft long, 3ft high, and 3ft wide. As for nesting I made it into wood boxing with a round opening. I dont have any problem with anyother pair except this other pair that abanded their egg. Well, are they doing this because they dont like the nest?
> 
> If all input are highly appreciated, I really want to find out WHY????
> 
> ...


Are you moving the eggs and/or putting them in a new nest? How old is the couple? What kind of pigeons are these? Do they have a nesting box up high and room to fly around?

Eggs may not be viable or the couple senses something else.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

What kind of nest bowls do you have... and what kind of pigeons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of nesting material do you let them use? And how big is the box/bowl? If you let them nest on a flat surface, such as in a box, you need to make it where there's some type of little wall or barrier around just enough space, so that they can build the nest into a nice shape. Otherwise, if they're given too much flat space...it's like them nesting on the floor - the nest will probably be too flat and the eggs would be easily moved around.


*edit - 300th post! *


----------

